# Up to the minute stock prices - where to get these?



## mrlava (31 October 2006)

Hi, I am new at this and currently I am using a combination of comsec, asx  and au.finance.yahoo for latest stock prices, but these don't seem to be updated very frequently. 

I expected that I could subscribe to more frequent data feeds on the asx website but haven't found anything.

Any suggestions? Thanks.


----------



## nioka (31 October 2006)

mrlava said:
			
		

> Hi, I am new at this and currently I am using a combination of comsec, asx  and au.finance.yahoo for latest stock prices, but these don't seem to be updated very frequently.
> 
> I expected that I could subscribe to more frequent data feeds on the asx website but haven't found anything.
> 
> Any suggestions? Thanks.



Unless you are a client of a broker or (suscribe to a service) you will get 20min delayed prices. Up to the minute prices are available. Talk to your bank. Some banks and brokers want a minimum account but not all do.


----------



## mrlava (31 October 2006)

You mean that I can subscribe to more frequent prices with Comsec? They don't exactly make a big song and dance about it on their website.. Thanks.


----------



## cuttlefish (31 October 2006)

If you are a comsec client, then the prices/depth you see on the client area of the web site are current as long as you keep hitting the refresh button.

You can get realtime feeds via the comsec professional trader package which is a desktop trading platform - shows live market depth and live course of sales data, live intraday graphs etc.    Not sure how much it costs - if you do enough trading its free (or one option trade per quarter its also free).   

If you do use pro-trader i'd recommend using the old protrader 1 - protrader 2 seems very buggy in ways that are worrying - I've noticed the market depth seems to get out of whack with reality sometimes when I'm using it (protrader 2 that is not protrader 1).  Using both isn't a bad option either because there's useful stuff in protrader 2 that isn't in 1.


----------



## maffu (1 November 2006)

Speaking of out-of-whack market depths, i noticed a few days ago one of the shares i frequently check; NWR had bizaare market depth.

The Bid was .30 and there was an offer at .285

I kept refreshing and it stayed like that for a while, and then the next last price was something like .295

It was bizaare, i was very temped to buy at the .285 offer and sell at the .3 bid, but i assumed it was a bug and didnt try my hand at arbitrage. Was this just a comsec bug, or was there a reason why those bid/offers werent matched?


----------



## quinny (1 November 2006)

maffu said:
			
		

> Speaking of out-of-whack market depths, i noticed a few days ago one of the shares i frequently check; NWR had bizaare market depth.
> 
> The Bid was .30 and there was an offer at .285
> 
> ...




Was it during market hours or after market? This is a common thing to see after market hours.
Unfortunately I don't remember the reason that you see bids and offers like that but I'm sure someone else could tell you. I think I remember seeing another thread about it on this site too.


----------



## nioka (1 November 2006)

quinny said:
			
		

> Was it during market hours or after market? This is a common thing to see after market hours.
> Unfortunately I don't remember the reason that you see bids and offers like that but I'm sure someone else could tell you. I think I remember seeing another thread about it on this site too.



The reason is that you can "jump the Queue" in out of hours trading bids. Look at the detailed Quotes out of hours and you will see an indicative price which is calculated on the buy and sell offers.


----------

